# contractions? when should I go home!?



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i have 2 goats due to kid soon.. one I know for sure that friday would be 150 days. i was certain she was having them last thursday, but shes still hanging in and driving me crazy! Shes had discharge for a couple weeks now. last week it was yellowish... then yesterday it was thick, but not much of it.. 

Last night i was watching them grazing... she isnt eating much, and every once in a while she would just freeze. i didnt see her hunch her back or anytihng, but I could tell that she would relax and walk a little after... her udder is filling, but its not hard, but her teats are. she didnt eat this morning when i gave them grain. 

I watched her on the monitor last night, and she kept standing on the crate I put in her pen for hay... stretching her front legs one at a time, her ligs are soft.. like.. really soft, i could feel around her tail this morning, but... shes been off and on like that for a week now! 

i dont have sound on my video feed except at home... so while I am at work.. what (other than a baby!) would be a tell tale sign that I need to get my butt in gear and get home? I can leave if I have to.. but not all the time..shes in with her sister, who is due really soon too... but I dont know her bred date. 

If you want to check on them with me, I would appreciate it! I took their bucket of water out, and just gave them a small dog bowl, which im sure theyll spill...

coopcam.no-ip.org

Coop_Cam

Iwatch6


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Okay, so instances where I would leave work if I saw on the monitor:

1. the goat is standing up and then laying down every other minute and is pawing vigorously at the bedding in between

2. there is a very long string of discharge hanging from her vulva all the way to the floor

3. the goat is laying down and straining and her back leg is sticking out straight and hard for 10 seconds and then relaxing, she may roll on her side then back upright

Do they have access to an outside pen right now or are stalled while you are at work? Be sure to get them out to exercise every day to help get the babies in position.

I logged on to your video and they are very cute


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

theyre stalled up while I am at work. they were out all weekend and will be out for 4 hours or so this evening. she was doing the pawing thing last night, up down, laying on her side, but then it was almost like simon says.. cause as soon as she was finished.. the other one would start similar things, but her ligs are still quite firm and no disharge or anything from her!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

so she is starting to lay with her leg out.. then roll over.. then back to laying...
my biggest concern is that I dont really want the other one in there with her. but she flipped out this morning when i took her out, so I put her back to not stress her more...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mbuck said:


> so she is starting to lay with her leg out.. then roll over.. then back to laying...
> my biggest concern is that I dont really want the other one in there with her. but she flipped out this morning when i took her out, so I put her back to not stress her more...


Is the pen attached to that stall so you can just leave it open? Is it pretty secure? How is the weather in your area - dry and above 40F? If they are closely bonded and the weather is decent, I would let them come & go from the stall as they please. When one starts labor, the other will mind her own business outside. Or at least, that's how it usually works in my doe barn! They give the laboring momma some space. The only issue occurs if two of my does are in labor very close together - sometimes they try to snatch the first ones kids because they can't resist that cry when the hormones are raging.

I'll log on to your video again & peek


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

no, the pen isnt attached. I just had the kids take them outside and keep an eye on them for me. I should be home within an hour so they should be fine! Its nice here. 70s, sunny, I have doors and windows open for them. last week it was cold, snowing and raining... they'll be back in tonight, at least one of them will be, after dark! EST!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ahaha! The girls are out now but I thoroughly enjoyed watching a large and happy hen in the stall making a lovely nest in all that soft hay. She is so happy in there! Sorry for stalking your poultry!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

I didnt find that egg til this morning! i was down with the goats at 3am. i checked on them and talia (the lighter one) was on her side yelling... i watched for a minute... she rolled back over.. then another couple minutes she did it again.. of course by the time I got there.. she was standing there all happy and waiting for grain.. I shoveled out and replaced all the bedding and watched til 6. I think they are both going to be kidding. they've both lost their ligs and the back ends are sunken... Matilda (the darker one) has her bag strutted (i think.. I am new too!) but her teats point more to the side than down.. SO... they are both in there again.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She sounds closer.

I see a possible fishtail in the first doe.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

I saw that. I gave them a bolus about a month ago. I also got sel/vit e for them. I think now that she is shedding, she is starting to look better but I dont know how long it should take. I also clipped under their tails a bit.. so it may just look worse than it is!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

That camera setup is awesome! What a great idea! Pretty goats...best wishes!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mbuck said:


> I saw that. I gave them a bolus about a month ago. I also got sel/vit e for them. I think now that she is shedding, she is starting to look better but I dont know how long it should take. I also clipped under their tails a bit.. so it may just look worse than it is!


Did you already give the selenium?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

mbuck - I just logged on for a little bit and your darker gal is really beating up on your lighter gal. It may be hormones if this doesn't usually happen but it looks like they are going to need their own spaces.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

The darker gal is in quite a tizzy! Now she has not dumped the hay & minerals and is yelling at her right side/babies in between head butting the lighter gal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh boy. 

I can't get the webcam link to work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldn't either.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Go to the link she gave...type in Coop_Cam and then the password is Iwatch6. Click on the middle option for viewing.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stephanie!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Np


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i tried to seperate them last night and they both screamed! The darker one has no ligs and wouldnt touch the grain this morning. I had them outside last night and they were playing.. buttin heads and pushing on each other.... idk. they always have been that way. I missed that on the video though.. probably in a meeting! Today is 147 for the lighter one. would be 140-143 for the darker one...i never actually saw her stand for the buck, but I know when her heat started.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

oh.. and no, i havent given the selenium yet. I just got it to keep in the medicine box. Should I ?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're so sweet! You're going to get some really cute kids  What kind of buck are they bred to?


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

here are a couple pictures of the lighter one from last night. she is so swollen , but only when she lays down.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

My does are like that when they lay down for the last week or so of pregnancy.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks! they are bred to a b&w ND.
he isnt mine I just kept him over the winter. I got the little doe from him too..but she isnt bred, shes was too young when I had him here.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> My does are like that when they lay down for the last week or so of pregnancy.


thats great to know! shes been like that for a while now. I just was starting to wondering it was a prolapse or something. i seriously thought she was going to kid last night.. her ligs were almost completely gone.. but this morning they are a little more firm and she was eating like a champ....ugh...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would go ahead and give a dose of selenium if you are in a deficient area, it really helps for stronger newborns.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm watching your goat cam and she looks like she's talking quite a lot! I hope she has them soon for you, that goes for both goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Finally the video works, thanks.


She looks uncomfortable.
Yes, some do look like that in their vulva later term.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I see a baby.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It's adorable!!!!


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks! She wasn't even the one I thought would go first! It's a big buckling! Came out head first. One leg back, one bent. I just felt around, straightened the leg out and helped her with her next contraction! Omg. What a feeling it is.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, what a nice kid and good work.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Was that your first time "going in" to help a doe? I've never done it, but I did help pull a kid once. That wasn't too bad :lol:


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

it was my first time with a doe kidding at all! As soon as I realized it was his nose and she was pushing with nothing happening, and I really didnt want to pull on the head!, i figured I better try..i was nervous before just thinking about it but when it was there, it was no big deal.. although... my 10 y/o was watching and he yelled at me, but he didnt quite understand what i was trying to do...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, I couldn't imagine trying to do that the first time! You did great


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did do very well. 

The first time is nerve wracking, but remember to take a deep breath and try to relax.
Focus on what is at hand, don't rush and panic because that is when things can go wrong, like tearing the doe or ripping a hole in her uterus, which can be deadly. 
When repositioning a kid or getting the leg forward, try cupping your hand around the hoof, so it cushions it so the doe doesn't get ripped as you are trying to re-position the kid.
If the umbilical cord is still attached, it isn't an emergency getting the kid out quickly. So relax and focus.
If the doe is not dilated, help to dilate her. Go around the inner edge with your index and middle finger tips and "gently" kinda pull outwards going around the whole area. This dilates them, keep doing it until the kids head is coming out. Then you may have to do the same pattern all the way around again, but this time around the head of the kid and vulva, to get the kids head free. At the same time pull the legs or leg. Keep at it until the kid is out and born. Some are pretty tight, like first timers or one having a huge kid. Try to pull as she pushes, but sometimes that is hard to do. Always pull at a downward pattern, toward her back legs, never upward.

When you have your hand in there, she will try pushing your hand out. If you are trying to re-position a kid and she is fighting against you. Stop until she stops pushing, then try to work on the kid again. If you do not get a kid out within 30 minutes it is time to call a vet. 

Just some helpful tips. Any other questions just ask.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So she had a single?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow! When is the other due?


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

well... based on when i saw her bred.. today would be 150 for her!! She didnt eat this morning and I moved her to the pen. Last night she had a LOT of really thick white discharge. Shes had discharge for 2 weeks now tho, but it was usually thin clear... she wouldnt eat this morning either, but I could still feel ligs. :GAAH:onder:

Mom and baby are doing fantastic tho!! she is a great mom. we had them out in the grass last night and he was hopping with some baby chicks til mom scared them away!

I am so in love!! ... how will we ever sell him!??


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> You did do very well.
> 
> The first time is nerve wracking, but remember to take a deep breath and try to relax.
> Focus on what is at hand, don't rush and panic because that is when things can go wrong, like tearing the doe or ripping a hole in her uterus, which can be deadly.
> ...


thanks!! I think i was lucky.. I did just 2 fingers on either side of the head, i felt one leg bend right near the neck.. so I just used a finger and it slipped right under her neck and out.. the other leg was straight back.. so it wasnt too bad too give a few little pulls after that. I was also in contact with the lady I got them from. she was trying to log onto the webcam to walk me through it, but she was having trouble. I may have to find an easier one!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

mbuck said:


> thanks!! I think i was lucky.. I did just 2 fingers on either side of the head, i felt one leg bend right near the neck.. so I just used a finger and it slipped right under her neck and out.. the other leg was straight back.. so it wasnt too bad too give a few little pulls after that. I was also in contact with the lady I got them from. she was trying to log onto the webcam to walk me through it, but she was having trouble. I may have to find an easier one!


 You are welcome.

Sometimes you will have to push the head back the fish for the leg or legs to get the kid into proper position. If one front leg is down to the side, they can indeed be delivered that way, especially if it is a smaller kid.

You did really good.  Now you have some experience until your belt.  :hi5:


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

toth boer goats said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Sometimes you will have to push the head back the fish for the leg or legs to get the kid into proper position. If one front leg is down to the side, they can indeed be delivered that way, especially if it is a smaller kid.
> 
> You did really good.  Now you have some experience until your belt.  :hi5:


i hope so.. i think my other one is going to kid soon! I checked on her at lunch and her ligs are gone! woohoo!!

so .. could I have pushed the head back in even though the sac was already burst? it did before the head started to come out.. and i peeled a bit off the nose and mouth and cleaned it up before the whole head was out...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If I have to go in and reposition a kid yes, I break the sac so I can grab and maneuver
the kid better. The sac at that point is in the way. If it breaks on it's own that is OK too. 
By pushing the head back in so you can re-position the legs ect is OK to do, with the sac popped. 
We can then get the kid out quicker that way and feel what we are doing.


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

we're still watching my other doe. Shes had discharge for over 3 weeks now.. and her ligs have come and gone for 2! Shes been strecthing a lot, i felt a baby yesterday. I know its got to be soon, as the heats with my 2 were only less than a week apart. I was fairly certain that this ones was first, but maybe not. I can barely remember what happened last week... let alone 5 months ago! 

I could only feel ligs on one side this morning... but I pretty much taking those as a sign for her!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

How is she??  Webcam won't work :/


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

oh. she had a buck! we turned the camera off for a while. my dh moved it.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yay! Where are the pictures!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Yay!! Pic?


----------



## mbuck (Mar 22, 2016)

i took some more this morning, i tried to get both of them, but since it was so early and I had to use a flash and they dont hold still... LOL... i love them.. i hate to see them go, but i bought a doeling with the money from selling these 2...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness, he's SO CUTE!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

SO cute!!! Congratulations!!


----------

